# Christmastime Charity



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I do it year round, actually. It has little to do with the time of year and more with when I need to get the stuff out.

I just took a huge load of stuff to the Salvation Army about 6 weeks ago and some more a couple of weeks later. I tossed in a few loads of clothes into the Diabetes collection box a couple of days ago and last week. I've got some food in the car for the Food Bank that I forgot to drop off today and more here waiting to take out. I donated some books to a local community library box a week ago. I'm also canvassing for the Heart and Stoke Foundation right after the start of the new year.

Do you have any special giving or donating lined up for Christmastime?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Nothing special here. I donate throughout the year, though.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I just cleaned out my closet. I now have a lot of stuff for salvation army, goodwill, the church, or a homeless shelter.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Stuff we don't need gets to charity thrift stores throughout the year. Donations to good causes are automated.
The only Christmas-specific "charity" would be our newspaper boy (an elderly gent for a quite some time now). The classic exchange of well wishing cards and a tenner from our side.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I work with an organization that runs a Holiday Program. We match roughly 350-400 low income families and individuals (adoptees) with people willing to give (adoptors). The adoptors buy food and presents for the adoptees and we distribute the gifts and food on "Distribution Day" before the holidays. When the adoptees come to pick up their gifts and food, we also have coats, books, and certain other items which they can take. We are lucky to live in a community very willing to give not just for the Holiday Program but for other programs throughout the year.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

On Christmas Day I work at a hostel for the homeless. I help cook a special dinner for them.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I work with an organization that runs a Holiday Program. We match roughly 350-400 low income families and individuals (adoptees) with people willing to give (adoptors). The adoptors buy food and presents for the adoptees and we distribute the gifts and food on "Distribution Day" before the holidays. When the adoptees come to pick up their gifts and food, we also have coats, books, and certain other items which they can take. We are lucky to live in a community very willing to give not just for the Holiday Program but for other programs throughout the year.


What a brilliant idea.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

sospiro said:


> On Christmas Day I work at a hostel for the homeless. I help cook a special dinner for them.


I love this! Helping others, isn't that what Christmas is about?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jos said:


> Stuff we don't need gets to charity thrift stores throughout the year. Donations to good causes are automated.
> The only Christmas-specific "charity" would be our newspaper boy (an elderly gent for a quite some time now). The classic exchange of well wishing cards and a tenner from our side.


This, maybe it's in our blood as fellow Dutchman :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I suppose having a day to remind us to be charitable is better than not being charitable, but I'm with the folks who give year round. I figure people are hungry in July too. A lot of my giving is automated though, but I suppose that too is better than nothing.


----------

